# ? about the NIV Study Bible.....



## etexas (Jan 16, 2008)

Firstly, not a fan of the whole Study Bible thing to begin with, and being an AV guy, not a huge NIV buff. THAT SAID, here is my question: What is the theological leaning of the notes in this Bible? (I used to have one, but gave it away) I ask, because it was pointed out to me more than a few members of the team that worked on the notes were Reformed or Reformed leaning, I had always thought that it was a "broad evangelical" effort. I have been wrong before, so, what is the scoop on this? Pax.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is how one writer evaluated the NIV Study Bible . . .

_The NIV Study Bible, as the name implies, was created specifically for this version. 
Edited by Kenneth L. Barker, its 44 contributors (37 of whom were NIV translators) represent a wide denominational spectrum of international evangelicalism. A unique feature of this Bible is that the contributors represent no exclusive theological alignment. The notes often present more than one possible understanding. An example is Revelation 20:2, where three major perspectives on the millennium are summarized, as opposed to Ryrie and Scofield, which are exclusively premillennial. The 1995 revision enhanced the readability and graphics and added some notes. The Concordia Self-Study Bible (Concordia, 1986) is a specialized edition with additional materials from a conservative Lutheran perspective. Because of the thoroughness and quality of its features, the NIV Study Bible has sold nearly three million copies and is this writer’s preferred choice. _

Honestly, as one who has used and appreciated the NIV Study Bible and suggested it to friends, parishioners, and acquaintances, I am ecstatic about the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_. In order to be "fair and balanced" (to steal a copyrighted slogan), the _NIV Study Bible _is often wishy washy on controversial subjects. While this may be intellectually admirable, at this stage of my life, I'm more inclined to prefer an intentionally Calvinistic study Bible such as the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_. Plus, it includes the key confessions! The translation is one that I have not used in several years. However, until a better option comes along, this is a wonderful resource.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 16, 2008)

etexas said:


> Firstly, not a fan of the whole Study Bible thing to begin with, and being an AV guy, not a huge NIV buff. THAT SAID, here is my question: What is the theological leaning of the notes in this Bible? (I used to have one, but gave it away) I ask, because it was pointed out to me more than a few members of the team that worked on the notes were Reformed or Reformed leaning, I had always thought that it was a "broad evangelical" effort. I have been wrong before, so, what is the scoop on this? Pax.



It could probably be described as Reformed leaning broad evangelical if that makes any sense. You can certainly do worse than the NIV (or NASB or KJV Study Bible which are based on the NIV Study Bible) but there are better Reformed options.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 16, 2008)

etexas said:


> Firstly, not a fan of the whole Study Bible thing to begin with, and being an AV guy, not a huge NIV buff. THAT SAID, here is my question: What is the theological leaning of the notes in this Bible? (I used to have one, but gave it away) I ask, because it was pointed out to me more than a few members of the team that worked on the notes were Reformed or Reformed leaning, I had always thought that it was a "broad evangelical" effort. I have been wrong before, so, what is the scoop on this? Pax.



You can get a Spirit of the Reformation NIV Study Bible - which is explicitly Reformed. While I am definitely not an AV person, I also am not a huge NIV fan. Give me a ESV or New King Jimmy before it.


----------



## Seb (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of my Reformation Study Bible (Sproul's) in ESV. It has great expanded study topics (whole pages sometimes) and really good "lite" reformed commentary.


----------



## etexas (Jan 16, 2008)

Seb said:


> I'm a huge fan of my Reformation Study Bible (Sproul's) in ESV. It has great expanded study topics (whole pages sometimes) and really good "lite" reformed commentary.


Yes, I too have the Reformed Study Bible, and I do like it! To clarify on my original post, I do not "hate" study Bibles! I simply prefer good commentary. That said I will concede that a study Bible IS very useful for portability! AND YES, despite being a King Jimmy Man now.......I DO owe the NIV a little "tribute", it was one of the first Bibles I began to read! Anyone still read the NIV anymore? I had one in the early 90's, they were still the cats meow!


----------



## Seb (Jan 16, 2008)

etexas said:


> I do not "hate" study Bibles! I simply prefer good commentary. That said I will concede that a study Bible IS very useful for portability!



I agree, I also like the portability but I feel a need to get a "Plain Jane" Bible. 

A lot of times I sit down to read the Scriptures and find myself reading the study notes more than the Bible itself. 

Not good . It gets even worse when I use my Bible software. Maybe I have adult A.D.D. .

Sometimes I crave a connection like Johnny Mnemonic's so I can catch up on my reading.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 16, 2008)

Seb said:


> I'm a huge fan of my Reformation Study Bible (Sproul's) in ESV. It has great expanded study topics (whole pages sometimes) and really good "lite" reformed commentary.



I am also a huge fan of it. But, the one we are discussing here has reworked the old notes, expanded them, added other helpful material (e.g., the confessions), and generally improved it in every way EXCEPT the change from ESV to NIV.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a huge fan of my Reformation Study Bible (Sproul's) in ESV. It has great expanded study topics (whole pages sometimes) and really good "lite" reformed commentary.
> ...



The ESV Reformation Study Bible has exactly the same notes and articles as the NKJV New Geneva/Reformation Study Bible of the 1990's and actually deleted some features from the NKJV version. The Bible text is easier to read though. The NIV text notwithstanding, the NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible is the best hands down, in my opinion with the expanded notes and confessions.


----------

